# Take a look at my bulking diet please



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Planning on doing a bulk in about 2 weeks I will be taking sust, deca, dbol with good pct

My training is good but I'm still a little bit in the dark when it comes to diet does this look ok to gain weight?

Also u may notice a lot of milk I'm going to try and do the gomad diet but need to work up to it.

Anyway hear it is:-

7:30 - 100 g oats with 1 scoop protein powder

X 2 wholemeal toast with naty peanut butter

10:00-Half maltloaf, apple, sandwich with 1 tin tuna, pint of full fat milk

1:00 - 200g chicken with half bag of uncle bens rice, yogurt, banana

4:30 - half malt loaf, protein shake

6:00 - ev meal some sort of meat and veg with pasta or potato, pint milk

7.45 - banana, pint milk

8:00- train

9:00 - protein shake, few nuts

10:00 - pint milk, cottage cheese with few crackers

Also will be eating about 4-5 eggs a day

Please criticise.

Cheers lads.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

after you train get a big steak dinner in you so tatties steak veg gravy the whole thing .


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Do the rest look ok then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

without breaking down the macros and working out your split its hard to say anymore than eat more , im afraid you gotta work out the macros


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Planning on doing a bulk in about 2 weeks I will be taking sust, deca, dbol with good pct
> 
> My training is good but I'm still a little bit in the dark when it comes to diet does this look ok to gain weight?
> 
> ...


are you worried about putting a bit of fat on at the same time mate or do you want a slow and steady clean bulk


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not botherd about putting a bit of fat on to be fair. I won't be getting my top off till next summer now so who gives a ****. I just want to make the most out of my cycle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> I'm not botherd about putting a bit of fat on to be fair. I won't be getting my top off till next summer now so who gives a ****. I just want to make the most out of my cycle


in that case eat the fookin lot mate lol !!!! anything and everything , ensuring loads of protein and heavy 4ss lifting ... good luck brother !!!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet! It's feeding time!

Is there a specific way to train on gear for instance do heavier sets of 6-8 say or lighter weight 10-12? Or just mix it up like normal


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Sweet! It's feeding time!
> 
> Is there a specific way to train on gear for instance do heavier sets of 6-8 say or lighter weight 10-12? Or just mix it up like normal


just heavy heavy heavy mate.. 2 warm up sets then one heavy A$$ work set...try to get 6 reps on work set or to failure.. if you get more than 10 on work set you not gone heavy enough lol

try sticking more to the main compund lifts though pal, a good push pull legs routine would be awesome on gear and eating right, 3 times per week and get plenty of rest, you will grow like a weed matey


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Bang tidy! Appreciate ur input pal.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Bang tidy! Appreciate ur input pal.


Mate im excited for you lol...

you going to do a journal ???


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I started one before when I did sust deca ( first time doing gear) and it turned out to be bunk gear. Bit disheartening to be honest. I've prepared this course a lot so hopefully I get large. I'm a decent size at mo but I want to be a monster!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

wow bulking, havnt heard of this for some time


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> wow bulking, havnt heard of this for some time


Prob cos it's been summer mate. It's coming to winter and pile on the pounds time. But yer I havnt seen it for a while


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Also dust us 250 and deca is 250 and was Gona do 2ml each a week but need to do more test obviously so can I do 1 ml of test c 300 a week to make the test higher than deca


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is this your first cycle then?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I did 1 course of sust only which didn't do much. Then I did test n deca bout 9 month ago which also didn't do much. So I suppose it's my 3rd but 1st if u take into account the gear was jank!

And my diet training was pretty good at the time so must of been the juice.

If this kit don't work then I'm going onto pharma grade fo show


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I would have the malt loaf before you train. Far better than a pre-workout supp imo. Otherwise do as flinty says and you'll pack it on. I'm doing pretty much this at the moment and loving every minute.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well if this is your first cycle, then wouldnt 2ml of test p/w be enough?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Well if this is your first cycle, then wouldnt 2ml of test p/w be enough?


I agree and then maybe lower the deca so that I'm taking more test than deca. Although as I've had 2 failed cycles I keep thinking I have some sort of tolerance and need to up the dose. So 750 test 500 deca.

Does that seem high? I'm about 15st 4lb at 6ft and around 12-14% bf


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

that is high for first cycle lol i hope u have done ur homework


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

my first cycle personally would be 750 mg test e per week , 2 injections ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> my first cycle personally would be 750 mg test e per week , 2 injections ...


Lol u greedy animal, 600mg p/w I am starting next week!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Lol u greedy animal, 600mg p/w I am starting next week!


nice one mate... to be fair i would probably try it at 500 mg per week bieng my first cycle as i think i would still benefit masively from that

a month ago i was loking at a cycle of 500 mg test e per week and 300 mg boldenone, but got put off that due to the boldenone being something you have to watch bloods with really closely ...


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate... to be fair i would probably try it at 500 mg per week bieng my first cycle as i think i would still benefit masively from that
> 
> a month ago i was loking at a cycle of 500 mg test e per week and 300 mg boldenone, but got put off that due to the boldenone being something you have to watch bloods with really closely ...


Might just lower my deca dose then to prevent my Wang from not working.

Shame bout the boldenone I just brought a load of that for next year before the summer.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, u just collecting steroids?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i reckon if ur goin to stack anything leave the deca out and switch it with the boldenone


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Might just lower my deca dose then to prevent my Wang from not working.
> 
> Shame bout the boldenone I just brought a load of that for next year before the summer.


dont be worried about boldenone mate, just put me off but im already anxious by nature pal , so as soon as someone mentioned thickening blood it scared me off it !"""


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol no not collecting gear. Well not intentionally. My mate gone traveling n sold all his shut off cheap so I thought why not. Gota love a bargain!

To be honest I ain't that worried really I know a lot of people smashing double what I'm Doing and there fine. Prob won't be in 10 years but still.

Do you think honestly you could do a few courses of gear, make say 1-2 stone of gains and then keep them long term without anymore courses or is it a lifelong commitment?

Gone of my initial thread but hey ho.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Lol no not collecting gear. Well not intentionally. My mate gone traveling n sold all his shut off cheap so I thought why not. Gota love a bargain!
> 
> To be honest I ain't that worried really I know a lot of people smashing double what I'm Doing and there fine. Prob won't be in 10 years but still.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt say you would keep all gains, but if you stay on track i dont see why you wouldnt keep 60% of gains mate

i was told its all in your head, you get off the gear and think you are getting weaker and you change diet and everything thus losing gains.. you just got to think your still on it and keep hammering it mate !!!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i wouldnt say you would keep all gains, but if you stay on track i dont see why you wouldnt keep 60% of gains mate
> 
> i was told its all in your head, you get off the gear and think you are getting weaker and you change diet and everything thus losing gains.. you just got to think your still on it and keep hammering it mate !!!


True. Good point actually. Prime example I'm getting all diet training spot on before go on it but prob won't be as bang on it when off.

What r ur views on hcg I got some but bit paro to take it as sometimes get gyno don't you?

I got a bit of gyno just from taking some test boosters dew years back so don't really wanna take it if poss. Not that fussed if my balls shrink might get both of them in missis mouth then.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> True. Good point actually. Prime example I'm getting all diet training spot on before go on it but prob won't be as bang on it when off.
> 
> What r ur views on hcg I got some but bit paro to take it as sometimes get gyno don't you?
> 
> I got a bit of gyno just from taking some test boosters dew years back so don't really wanna take it if poss. Not that fussed if my balls shrink might get both of them in missis mouth then.


sorry mate i cant help with the hcg advice as i havent had any experience with it mate... so i wont have a guess at it, im sure there are others that will be better qualified to talk about it than me matey !!!


----------

